# Gel coat color match help****



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Have a 2007 BT Osprey, but don't know where to go to get a color matching code for the yellow paint job it has for a small gel coat chip at the bottom edge of the sponson. Its only about 1/4"-3/8" big, but wanted to seal it up. Due that its not white like my deck, which I have repaired with some Marine Tex in the past due to ease of use and you can barely tell where the work was done.

Worse case I take it to a reputable guy in town which I have a name, but ideally would like to color match the old BT yellow gel coat and do it myself.

Thanks!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

West Marine sells a Gel Coat repair kit with pigment colors to mix & match your color. Used it to repair a few spots on my sand colored canoe and if you have general knowledge of color mixing and good eye for a match it works pretty well.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Chip off another piece. Get it matched and fix 2 spots or get the guy you know to do it and save the matching gel.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Try calling BT


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Talked to the lady at BT. As I figured and see said it was probably a fighting lady yellow. Found a small fighting yellow gel coat repair kit on iboats.com. Should be here Friday I'll give it a shot. Should be pretty close.


----------

